# Transfering files: ZEN to ZEN X-fi



## matmen123 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, i used to have ZEN 8 GB, but recently i bought a new model, ZEN X-fi 16 GB. On my previous ZEN, i had most covers to CD's, and i had good play counts on many tracks, and of course, all of my files were properly tagged. The problem came, when i wanted to transfer this all to my new ZEN. Firstly, i though that simply copy->pasteing files will work. It didnt work. I had all my files on my new ZEN, they had their notes (1-5 stars), they had their play count. But they didnt have covers at all, and they didnt have titles. I mean, for example on my ZEN the track is named "abcd". ZEN X-fi read that file as "05. abcd film version". You get my point. It doesnt take name from Taggs, it does from file name. I think that there must be another way to transfer those files. I dont care about covers, but i care about titles. is there any program that can transfer those files?


----------



## thepatissier (Mar 18, 2009)

When I first transferred my files from the ZEN to the ZEN X-Fi, all my album art were gone too (although the file names and ID tags remain intact). I later discovered that if i used the Creative Centrale (the bundled software with the ZEN X-Fi) to transfer the files to the X-Fi, everything will remain exactly the way it is as with the ZEN. Try it and tell me if this works for you too =)


----------



## matmen123 (Mar 17, 2009)

I will try this out, but i am afraid it won't work. Centrale even doesnt show my actual covers on my previous ZEN. By the way, what option have you used? Select all, and just press transfer at the very top?


----------

